# Tielemans



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Centrocampista dell'Anderlecht e della Nazionale Belga classe 97.
vi piace questo giocatore?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Molto, ne parlano un gran bene di questo ragazzo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Ottobre 2013)

belga? manterrà sicuramente le attese.
le stanno mantenendo tutti.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ho visto un servizio in cui dicevano che da tanti anni in Belgio i ragazzini più talentuosi ricevono permessi speciali per saltare scuola determinate mattine per poter fare un doppio allenamento. Poi se la crescita esponenziale del calcio belga sia dovuto anche a questo chi lo sa.


----------



## robs91 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Circa un mese fa, ho scoperto questo giocatore grazie al video qui sotto,dove si notano le sue ottime capacità tecniche e una personalità rara per essere un 97':




Da quel momento ho iniziato a seguire qualche partita dell'Anderlecht e devo dire che il giovanotto è davvero bravo.Se non si monta la testa ,può diventare un grandissimo centrocampista.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho visto un servizio in cui dicevano che da tanti anni in Belgio i ragazzini più talentuosi ricevono permessi speciali per saltare scuola determinate mattine per poter fare un doppio allenamento. Poi se la crescita esponenziale del calcio belga sia dovuto anche a questo chi lo sa.



Interessante. Mi ricordo a proposito che mi avevano raccontato che ogni squadra del settore giovanile della Monte Paschi si allenava un'ora la mattina presto, fino alle 8, poi si andava a scuola, e dopo pranzo c'era un'altra sessione di allenamento.


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2013)

chi lo prende fa un grandissimo affare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Negli ultimi anni Germania e Belgio, oltre alla solita Spagna, hanno sfornato un sacco di talenti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Ottobre 2013)

una società seria manderebbe una rete di osservatori esclusivamente in belgio e colombia seguiti da germania spagna e francia...senza dover necessariamente andare in brasile e argentina


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2013)

Questo ragazzo comunque vale già oltre 10 mln di Euro, i talenti in Belgio li vendono a caro prezzo.


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

E' perfetto per l'Arsenal, comunque.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' perfetto per l'Arsenal, comunque.



In attesa della maggiore età sceglierà poi il club di premier più adatto a lui, scontato


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Febbraio 2015)

il Porto sta per strappare un dirito di prelazione per Tielemans

loro ne arrivano sempre prima


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> il Porto sta per strappare un dirito di prelazione per Tielemans
> 
> loro ne arrivano sempre prima



Loro hanno un modo di lavorare che fa molta gola a squadre come Anderlecht o sudamericane, cioè te lo comprano per una cifra discreta ma ti garantiscono poi un 30-40-50% sulla futura cessione e storicamente si sa che i talenti li vendono a 25-30-40 mln. Per questo spesso bruciano molti club sul tempo.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Loro hanno un modo di lavorare che fa molta gola a squadre come Anderlecht o sudamericane, cioè te lo comprano per una cifra discreta ma ti garantiscono poi un 30-40-50% sulla futura cessione e storicamente si sa che i talenti li vendono a 25-30-40 mln. Per questo spesso bruciano molti club sul tempo.



Io però fossi in loro non lo farei mai. Alla fine sarebbe meglio spendere 5 mln in più ma non avere poi obblighi e goderti tutta la rendita piuttosto che spartire gli incassi.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io però fossi in loro non lo farei mai. Alla fine sarebbe meglio spendere 5 mln in più ma non avere poi obblighi e goderti tutta la rendita piuttosto che spartire gli incassi.



Eh ma cosi facendo rischiano meno denaro, perchè non è che tutti questi investimenti poi vadano a buon fine!


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2015)

Ovviamente noi ci fossilizziamo sempre sugli scarsissimi giocatore del campionato italiano.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh ma cosi facendo rischiano meno denaro, perchè non è che tutti questi investimenti poi vadano a buon fine!



Questo è vero, certo non fanno plusvalenza con tutti però questo lo vedo come uno a botta sicura sinceramente.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Loro hanno un modo di lavorare che fa molta gola a squadre come Anderlecht o sudamericane, cioè te lo comprano per una cifra discreta ma ti garantiscono poi un 30-40-50% sulla futura cessione e storicamente si sa che i talenti li vendono a 25-30-40 mln. Per questo spesso bruciano molti club sul tempo.



questo e anche vero ma non supera il 25%, a me pare una cosa intelligente


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

Ma perché cavolo non ci fiondiamo su questo giocatore???

Sicuro come l'oro che se andasse al Porto o in qualche altra squadra similare nel giro di uno/due anni potrebbe valere minimo il doppio di quello che chiedono ora i Belgi..


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Giugno 2015)

Fortissimo...è da prendere al volo.


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fortissimo...è da prendere al volo.



Giovanissimo (classe 97), gran talento, valutazione ancora accessibile (dai 10 ai 20 mln?)....ma cosa stiamo aspettando????!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Giovanissimo (classe 97), gran talento, valutazione ancora accessibile (dai 10 ai 20 mln?)....ma cosa stiamo aspettando????!!!!!!!



Un direttore sportivo.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Giovanissimo (classe 97), gran talento, valutazione ancora accessibile (dai 10 ai 20 mln?)....ma cosa stiamo aspettando????!!!!!!!



Che imparino a pronunciarne il nome.


----------



## Biss (23 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Un direttore sportivo.



Ma non possiamo piazzargli sotto la sede uno striscione riportante un po di nomi?


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Un direttore sportivo.


hai detto tutto


----------



## _ET_ (23 Giugno 2015)

magari!!!lui e xhaka e sei apposto per 10 anni.basterebbero i soldi che erano disonibili per il solo kondogbia...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Giugno 2015)

Quando ho visto questo passaggio in diretta mi sono alzato in piedi.


----------



## vota DC (23 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Che imparino a pronunciarne il nome.



Non basta, bisogna anche dedicargli una sigla quando entra in campo. Qualcosa tipo questo.

Tielemans, 
tu sei l'uomo calcio! 
Tielemans, 
che forte sei tu! 
Tielemans, 
la rete avversaria, 
Tielemans, 
la centri solo tu! 

Più in alto, più in alto, 
tu vai, tu vai, tu vai, 
nessuno ti sfugge, 
non c'è avversario che si salvi da te! 

Tielemans, 
tu sei l'uomo calcio! 
Tielemans, 
che forte sei tu! 
Tielemans, 
tu fai i tuoi dribbling, 
Tielemans, e vai dove vuoi! 

C'e' paura in serie A, Tielemans giungerà, 
giustizia farà!


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Giugno 2015)

Biss ha scritto:


> Ma perché cavolo non ci fiondiamo su questo giocatore???
> 
> Sicuro come l'oro che se andasse al Porto o in qualche altra squadra similare nel giro di uno/due anni potrebbe valere minimo il doppio di quello che chiedono ora i Belgi..



vorrei andare in sede e chiedere lo stesso... davero non capisco 

Ma si, 20 mln per Bertolacci...


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2015)

Ogni volta che vedo Tielemans man of the match oggi con il Anderletch mi chiedo come sia possibile che questo Milan che ha gente come Poli, Nocerino, De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo non faccia nenmeno un pensierino per questo ragazzo... veramente non posso capire.


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che vedo Tielemans man of the match oggi con il Anderletch mi chiedo come sia possibile che questo Milan che ha gente come Poli, Nocerino, De Jong e Montolivo a centrocampo non faccia nenmeno un pensierino per questo ragazzo... veramente non posso capire.


ho visto anche io la partita di oggi, davvero bravo sto ragazzino


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ho visto anche io la partita di oggi, davvero bravo sto ragazzino



Altro che Witsel per 35 mln..

Caro Milan: 20 mln possono bastare, vai dal Anderletch e chiude per questo ragazzo, in 2-3 stagione costera quanto Verratti o Pogba..


----------



## ralf (26 Luglio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ho visto anche io la partita di oggi, davvero bravo sto ragazzino


----------



## 4312 (26 Luglio 2015)

Io non capisco perché non si faccia il nome di gente come lui, o Iturraspe del Athletic Bilbao ( che è diverso, ma davanti alla difesa imposta molto meglio di De Jong) o per andare sulla zona offensiva di Maher o Bernardo Silva. Abbiamo preso Bertolacci a 20 milioni, e probabilmente sono stati soldi buttati. A cosa serve un incursore quando il pallone non sa passarlo nessuno?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Altro che Witsel per 35 mln..
> 
> Caro Milan: 20 mln possono bastare, vai dal Anderletch e chiude per questo ragazzo, in 2-3 stagione costera quanto Verratti o Pogba..



Gandini un mese fa disse che l'Anderlecht non lo cede.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gandini un mese fa disse che l'Anderlecht non lo cede.



L'Anderletch non voleva cedere anche Mitrovic.. siamo parlando del Anderletch e di Tielemans, non del PSG e Verratti


----------



## The P (26 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gandini un mese fa disse che l'Anderlecht non lo cede.



sempre sul pezzo Re! Venendo alla risposta, beh mi sembra molto facile. L'Anderlect però ha sempre venduto i suoi calciatori migliori, mi sembra una novità.


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2015)

Alla sua età (minorenne) sono stra convinto pure io non sia in vendita, per mille ragioni. Sia famigliari che sportive. 

Certo si può sicuramente lavorare per prenderlo e lasciarlo in prestito li per ancora uno due anni. Ma c'è una cosa da dire, mezza Europa è su di lui e spuntarla sugli attuali top club è praticamente un'impresa, siamo onesti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Luglio 2015)

È un grandissimo giocatore già adesso , chiunque lo comprerà farà un grandissimo affare. Youri ha da pochissimo compiuto 18 anni , eppure fra nazionali giovanili e club ha già oltre 100 presenze fra i professionisti, lui è il futuro del ruolo, e pensare che quando a maggio del 2014 un mio amico, mi disse che questo era forte io non ci credevo, invece mi sono ricreduto


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2015)

Altra partita completissima di Tielemans contro il Tottenham per la Europa league, incredibile alla sua età fare tutti semplice e bene a centrocampo


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Ottobre 2015)

A questa età solo Ruben Neves è al suo livello


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A questa età solo Ruben Neves è al suo livello



Anche El Ghazi che pero ha 20 anni sta facendo una stagione strepitosa al Ajax, purtroppo al Milan ne guardano solo in italia..


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Ottobre 2015)

Tielemans è insieme a Ruben Neves uno dei giovani migliori e più completi al mondo, chiunque li comprerà, farà l'affare della vita, sono dei fenomeni assoluti ( darei un braccio per Tielemans)


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Quanto mi fa arrapare


----------



## PoloNegativo (27 Luglio 2017)

Lungi da me fare critiche alla società che per l'operato finora svolto è stata davvero eccezionale, ma... Tielemans al Monaco per soli 25 milioni non si può vedere e non riesco a farmene una ragione. Se abbiamo valutato sanches su una quarantina di milioni, come è possibile che questo giocatore sia stato (apparentemente) snobbato, considerando la misera cifra che ha dovuto spendere il Monaco per accaparrarselo? È possibile che ci fosse già un preaccordo tra giocatore e Monaco? Ma rimane il problema: perché è stato snobbato da club ben più blasonati? Oppure sono io che sopravvaluto questo giocatore?


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2017)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Lungi da me fare critiche alla società che per l'operato finora svolto è stata davvero eccezionale, ma... Tielemans al Monaco per soli 25 milioni non si può vedere e non riesco a farmene una ragione. Se abbiamo valutato sanches su una quarantina di milioni, come è possibile che questo giocatore sia stato (apparentemente) snobbato, considerando la misera cifra che ha dovuto spendere il Monaco per accaparrarselo? È possibile che ci fosse già un preaccordo tra giocatore e Monaco? Ma rimane il problema: perché è stato snobbato da club ben più blasonati? Oppure sono io che sopravvaluto questo giocatore?



Chi sa se sara contento... appena arrivato e partono tutti i suoi compagni piu forti.
Certo che il suo obbietivo personale e mettersi in mostra in modo da arrivare in un top team...


----------



## PoloNegativo (29 Luglio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chi sa se sara contento... appena arrivato e partono tutti i suoi compagni piu forti.
> Certo che il suo obbietivo personale e mettersi in mostra in modo da arrivare in un top team...



Secondo me sarebbe stato titolare anche nel Milan.


----------

